# Pallet collars as raised beds



## randynewmanscat (18 Jun 2020)

I used to pay £4.50 for used 1.2x1.0M and £5 for 1.0x0.8M collars, probably a little more now.
You can lift them and fold them down flat if you don't use them in winter.
You can stack them, they are 20cm in height, you can grow spuds and add a collar to bury the first growth or double height to construct a lasagna bed in preperation for the following spring.
If your garden has moles you can use collars on top of mole netting.
You can easily install anti slug defences.
They will rot eventually, if you placed them onto rough sawn 1x1" to keep the base off the soil you gain some mileage.
I don't have a financial interest in the sale of pallet furniture, I am just a fan.
Do they look pretty? If you like a SIEMENS logo or DOKKA FASTENERS on the side of your planting beds then yes they are pretty.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Jun 2020)

I think they look fine, I know several people at the allotments who use them. 
I use old scaffolding boards, either from skip diving or I used to have a supply through a contact. I find they last up to ten years with some tlc.


----------

